# Tetras or barbs



## fish fodder (24 Feb 2013)

Hi, 
I was planning on having a nice shoal of barbs in my newly planted tank but now I'm considering tetras. What do you guys keep? I know there are a lot of nice tetra sp about but unsure what ones to avoid if I don't want my plants ending up as food.


----------



## Willard (25 Feb 2013)

Hi Fish fodder
I have recently bought 8 black neons. They havent touched the plants I have & dont seem to be bothered by me peering in at them or messing around with the tank. They zoom about in a pack and look very good when my lights are low.  
I am also considering some Emperor tetras too.


----------



## stu_ (25 Feb 2013)

Size of tank?
Any other inhabitants ATM?


----------



## Ian Burgess (25 Feb 2013)

My first fish are neon tetras and I think they are great, a good start to my new aquarium.  My Fluval 46ltr will need some more fish soon , ideas please


----------



## fish fodder (25 Feb 2013)

180L with a few wild betta sp at the moment.


----------



## stu_ (25 Feb 2013)

If it were me, i'd consider keeping it more Asian then.
Lots of nice 'Puntius' varieties.
Cherry Barbs if you want some garish colour,couple of people on here are keeping '5 banded', which are a good alternative to the more boisterous 'tiger', i had some 'checkered' few years ago that coloured up well.
Depends what you're looking for.
Have you thought about 'Rasboras',.
T.Espei always look excellent in large numbers.


----------



## fish fodder (25 Feb 2013)

Yeah I'm pretty much that way inclined myself, don't really like mixing continents. A few people have suggested pentazona already and I saw a large shoal in a planted tank at my lfs...... T.Espei, are they harlequins? Often over look them and think of them as "common" but no you mention it they would look amazing in a large group.


----------



## stu_ (25 Feb 2013)

T.Espei are related to Harlequins but are different.They stay a bit smaller, but are more colourful IMHO
There's an ID section on them in the last edition of PFK


----------



## jacaranda (25 Feb 2013)

I recommend Rummy nose tetras, I have 8 of these in my tank and they always shoal together and are very interesting to watch (and dont eat plants lol)


----------

